# Shooting in Oregon Community College



## Deleted member 23 (Oct 1, 2015)

> Preliminary information indicates 10 people were killed and more than 20 others injured in a shooting at Oregon's Umpqua Community College on Thursday, said Oregon State Police spokesman Bill Fugate.
> 
> Douglas County Commissioner Chris Boice told CNN that the shooter is in custody. It was not immediately clear whether the shooter was injured.
> 
> ...




Happened on Thursday Morning


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 1, 2015)

Was the shooter white? They seem to hate education the most.


----------



## TItroops (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## Zyrax (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## DavyChan (Oct 1, 2015)

Yep. I was hoping I could make the thread. At least I got to it before it gets a shit ton of responses.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Oct 1, 2015)

Nothing happened today in America.


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 1, 2015)

Zyrax Pasha said:


>



Yo can you use the imgfit tags? Hard to see this on my cell.

But is that for real?


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Oct 1, 2015)

NaS said:


> Yo can you use the imgfit tags? Hard to see this on my cell.
> 
> But is that for real?



based on the amount of serial killers that roam 4chan, i'd say yes


----------



## Shinryu (Oct 1, 2015)

that image is real I saw the OP post that thread yesterday swear to god had no idea he was telling the truth though


----------



## Blu-ray (Oct 1, 2015)

This actually seems legit.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Oct 1, 2015)

that's fucked up


----------



## Ars?ne (Oct 1, 2015)

where on 4chan do people post crap like that? I need to keep tabs on that place and keep my ass safe.


----------



## Amanda (Oct 1, 2015)

Oh chrissakes not again.

Back to kitten videos it is.


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 1, 2015)

The only solution is to outlaw Oregon.


----------



## Amanda (Oct 1, 2015)

Perhaps we should just start making threads when there isn't any shootings/massacres?

_"We proudly celebrate our 4th shooting free day"._


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 1, 2015)

oh what the fuuck. another school shooting?
shooter has to be white, its fuckin oregon ffs


----------



## Shinryu (Oct 1, 2015)

Ars?ne said:


> where on 4chan do people post crap like that? I need to keep tabs on that place and keep my ass safe.



its usually /b/ or /r9k/ the community of r9k really hate people with social lives to the point where they have wet dreams about killing them.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Oct 1, 2015)

Glad I go to the community college that I do, since we've never had a shooting. 

It helps that my area has a low crime rate, in spite of concealed carry being allowed on campus (or maybe because of?).

Still sucks when shootings happen though. One source I saw had 15 listed as dead. Thoughts are with their friends and families.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Oct 1, 2015)

T-Bag said:


> shooter has to be white, its fuckin oregon ffs



Is this the fad thing to say atm?

It doesn't matter if the shooter was white or black.

They were male.

Fucking always Men amirite?


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 1, 2015)

MbS said:


> Is this the fad thing to say atm?
> 
> It doesn't matter if the shooter was white or black.
> 
> ...



Naw, everything in the US is associate with race.


----------



## Megaharrison (Oct 1, 2015)

Lol I hope 4chan gets BTFO'd because of this. I want to see their tears so bad.


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 1, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> Lol I hope 4chan gets BTFO'd because of this. I want to see their tears so bad.



Still salty over them bans huh?


----------



## Black Superman (Oct 1, 2015)

Funfact: The state of Oregon was established as a utopia for white supremacists.


----------



## Saishin (Oct 1, 2015)

Another shooting tragedy  

Welcome to the land of freedom


----------



## Gino (Oct 1, 2015)

Yeah people in Oregon really are that fucked up glad I no longer live there.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Oct 1, 2015)

Shinryu said:


> its usually /b/ or /r9k/ the community of r9k really hate people with social lives to the point where they have wet dreams about killing them.



whew, you gave me a good laugh


----------



## Megaharrison (Oct 1, 2015)

NaS said:


> Still salty over them bans huh?



There ain't no crying like 4chan crying.


----------



## SLB (Oct 1, 2015)

Saishin said:


> Another shooting tragedy
> 
> Welcome to the land of freedom



This is stupid.


----------



## Jagger (Oct 1, 2015)

Some people.


----------



## Atlas (Oct 1, 2015)

Well, are we going to start taking this seriously now? Or are we still going to pin blame on shit like marijuana and video games?


----------



## Parallax (Oct 1, 2015)

at least the white race wont be dragged through the mud and asked to improve as a whole seeing as their young thugs keep going into these public places and shooting up our children.  I mean, we certainly don't do that for other races at all.


----------



## BashFace (Oct 1, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> This actually seems legit.



If I'm being honest I would've negged the guy and said ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) nerd or something.

Sucks that he was willing to go further than making a thread and shit posting for attention. 



Atlas said:


> Well, are we going to start taking this seriously now? Or are we still going to pin blame on shit like marijuana and video games?



Saddest thing is this all could have been avoided if he didn't have such weak rep.


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 1, 2015)

Parallax said:


> at least the white race wont be dragged through the mud and asked to improve as a whole seeing as their young thugs keep going into these public places and shooting up our children.  I mean, we certainly don't do that for other races at all.



I cramped up laughing too hard.


----------



## Joakim3 (Oct 1, 2015)

Death toll has jumped up to 13 not including the shooter (from what I hear he was supposedly taken down)


----------



## scerpers (Oct 1, 2015)

he was trying to encourage his fellow whites to NOT go to school in order to be more thug


----------



## Oceania (Oct 1, 2015)

Just euthanize all white males with mental disorders.


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 1, 2015)

scerpers said:


> he was trying to encourage his fellow whites to NOT go to school in order to be more thug



I can respect that.


----------



## Lord Stark (Oct 1, 2015)

Atlas said:


> Well, are we going to start taking this seriously now? Or are we still going to pin blame on shit like marijuana and video games?



I'm gonna wager and say B. for 500


----------



## Suzuku (Oct 1, 2015)

was it /r9k/ or /b/? or was it reddit? Bodybuilding.com encouraged that elliot kid


----------



## Black Superman (Oct 1, 2015)

Wait? bodybuilding forum endorsed that nut elliot rodgers? but I can't even say...


----------



## Suzuku (Oct 1, 2015)

yeah look it up lol. it's probably on this forum actually i remember posting about it in the nba thread


----------



## Utopia Realm (Oct 1, 2015)

Read up on thus earlier. Man, he posted on 4chan prior to the shooting?

Condolenses for the victims.


----------



## Suzuku (Oct 1, 2015)

oh just got caught up. knew it was fucking /r9k/ lol.


----------



## Suzuku (Oct 1, 2015)

Can we kick this guy off the internet


----------



## Megaharrison (Oct 1, 2015)

Oceania said:


> Just euthanize all white males with mental disorders.



The last mass shooter was black tho. Or do we haVe affirmative action with shooters now too?


----------



## Suzuku (Oct 1, 2015)

Oceania said:


> Just euthanize all white males with mental disorders.


Or how about we just euthanize all white males in general.



Megaharrison said:


> The last mass shooter was black tho. Or do we haVe affirmative action with shooters now too?


Stop being racist


----------



## Black Superman (Oct 1, 2015)

Has  a  black shooter ever been lauded up as a hero on the net? other than LL cool j manifesto dude?


----------



## Black Superman (Oct 1, 2015)

Killed 2 people
-mass shooter

He's more of a gunman than  a mass shooter imo.


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 1, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> The last mass shooter was black tho. Or do we haVe affirmative action with shooters now too?



Who is that?


----------



## Black Superman (Oct 1, 2015)

NaS said:


> Who is that?



The gay guy who shot two people. I like the fact that his blackness supersedes his gayness.


----------



## Amanda (Oct 1, 2015)

Suzuku said:


> Or how about we just euthanize all white males in general.
> 
> 
> Stop being racist





This one is talking himself. Nice.


----------



## Oceania (Oct 1, 2015)

Suzuku said:


> Can we kick this guy off the internet



facepalm.























facepalm. 
















































facepalm


----------



## Deputy Myself (Oct 1, 2015)

Parallax said:


> at least the white race wont be dragged through the mud and asked to improve as a whole seeing as their young thugs keep going into these public places and shooting up our children.  I mean, we certainly don't do that for other races at all.



quality bait
10/10


----------



## Black Superman (Oct 1, 2015)

The only way we can get gun control legislation is if you put all the guns in the hands of black people in this country, guns would be illegal overnight. Sad but true.


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 1, 2015)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> The gay guy who shot two people. I like the fact that his blackness supersedes his gayness.



He shoot two people? That's considered a mass shooting?


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Oct 1, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> The last mass shooter was black tho. Or do we haVe affirmative action with shooters now too?


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Oct 1, 2015)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> The only way we can get gun control legislation is if you put all the guns in the hands of black people in this country, guns would be illegal overnight. Sad but true.



Black women you mean, surely.


----------



## Suzuku (Oct 1, 2015)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> The only way we can get gun control legislation is if you put all the guns in the hands of black people in this country, guns would be illegal overnight. Sad but true.


The country is fucked when I become president


----------



## Parallax (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 1, 2015)

This shows more posts from people who encouraged the shooter in 4chan:



Imo the FBI or whatever should force 4-Chan to reveal the identities of every person who encouraged the shooter and charge them for being accomplices to homicide.


----------



## Gino (Oct 1, 2015)

Everything in the cafe is now about race.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 1, 2015)

Obama sounds so angry...and defeated.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Oct 1, 2015)

Gino said:


> Everything in the cafe is now about race.



Mega and Zero have won. Threads derailed


----------



## Suzuku (Oct 1, 2015)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> This shows more posts from people who encouraged the shooter in 4chan:
> 
> 
> 
> Imo the FBI or whatever should force 4-Chan to reveal the identities of every person who encouraged the shooter and charge them for being accomplices to homicide.


you do realize 4chan is open to everyone in the world 

not only that but if 4chan doesn't host its servers in America (doubt they do) the FBI has no say over what they do whatsoever.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 1, 2015)

Suzuku said:


> you do realize 4chan is open to everyone in the world
> 
> not only that but if 4chan doesn't host its servers in America (doubt they do) the FBI has no say over what they do whatsoever.



That worked pretty fine for the Pirate Bay didn't it.

Plus, chances are a lot of those guys are American. 3rd biggest population in the world, not every country speaks English, etc.

And if they are not American, all the FBI needs to do is provide evidence for whatever country they live in and let the countries prosecute them if they want... which most countries will.


----------



## LesExit (Oct 1, 2015)

4chan is a disgusting place. The few times I've heard people speak highly of it, I haven't known how to properly mentally respond to it...


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Oct 1, 2015)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> This shows more posts from people who encouraged the shooter in 4chan:


Most of them were posting ironically, OP usually doesn't deliver.

don't go on a white knight crusade thinking they had full knowledge of what was going to happen.


----------



## Suzuku (Oct 1, 2015)

indicting guys for pushing the biggest pirating site in the world and going after a couple random 4chan posters is a big difference. Waste of resources and doesn't accomplish anything.


----------



## Suzuku (Oct 1, 2015)

LesExit said:


> 4chan is a disgusting place. The few times I've heard people speak highly of it, I haven't known how to properly mentally respond to it...


just because you can't handle it mentally doesn't make it disgusting


----------



## Oceania (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 1, 2015)

If we can't clear out protestors from picketing the funerals of soldiers, we probably can't hold internet posters accountable for egging on the wrong loser on the wrong day. We're not canada.


----------



## scerpers (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## Suzuku (Oct 1, 2015)

is there something i'm missing on why this comment is interesting


----------



## scerpers (Oct 1, 2015)

Suzuku said:


> is there something i'm missing on why this comment is interesting


----------



## Suzuku (Oct 1, 2015)

.


----------



## Suzuku (Oct 1, 2015)

oh you probably lost a bet. lol rekt.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 1, 2015)

How many tiresome trytoohard acts will we see after this thread is done?


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 1, 2015)

reiatsuflow said:


> If we can't clear out protestors from picketing the funerals of soldiers, we probably can't hold internet posters accountable for egging on the wrong loser on the wrong day. We're not canada.



They didn't encourage the soldiers to kill innocents.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Oct 1, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> How many tiresome trytoohard acts will we see after this thread is done?



is trytoohard your new buzzword?


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 1, 2015)

The Handsome Klad said:


> is trytoohard your new buzzword?



It is. Just let him have it if it will keep him from following the autism crowd.


----------



## Deer Lord (Oct 1, 2015)

How many more of these does america need to stop handing out guns?


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 1, 2015)

Klad is the OP he should be ale to make a new tag or remove it I think.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 1, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvEGFjWfHAE[/YOUTUBE]

Obama, like me, is clearly getting tired of this shit.


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 1, 2015)

You can hear it in his voice.


----------



## Krory (Oct 1, 2015)

Well, to be fair...

I got nothing.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 1, 2015)

Yeah. And its unlikely to change with the Tea Partiers and Republican's in congress since they LOVE their guns.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 1, 2015)

Man this incident hit like every sjw nerve huh

Feminism, race, gun control, autism, etc


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 1, 2015)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> They've  always been.



it's like that lapd dude at the start of straight outta compton

"i'm the ONLY gangster around here!"


----------



## SLB (Oct 1, 2015)

wow obama looks like he's close to shooting up a gop summit himself


----------



## Megaharrison (Oct 1, 2015)

Suzuku said:


> Or how about we just euthanize all white males in general.
> 
> 
> Stop being racist




I hope this post is deliberately ironic

And lol@barry only giving a shit if the shooter is a white male. He couldn't have given less of a shit over the gay black guy, the Kansas black jihadist beheader guy, the naval yard black shooter the recruitment center shooter, fort hood, etc.. Nor does he ever seem to care over the thousands of blacks killed by black owned firearms every year 

Now give me your cries. My cafe children


----------



## Cromer (Oct 1, 2015)

This will keep happening...


----------



## Bender (Oct 1, 2015)

See this is why gun control needs to be considered. That or at least making sure there are more bloody fucking incidents.

And in next few days this will be all that we'll see... 






NaS said:


> Still salty over them bans huh?



Most likely...


----------



## Jagger (Oct 1, 2015)

Sunuvmann said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvEGFjWfHAE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Obama, like me, is clearly getting tired of this shit.


Unsurprisingly enough, the comments section is filled with those claiming Obama is an evil president willing to destroy his own country, take the weapons away from the citizens so they can no longer defend themselves from the government and ISIS funding.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 1, 2015)

>people still unironically believe a Second Prohibition would work


----------



## Megaharrison (Oct 1, 2015)

The problem with gun control even if you beat those dastardly Republicans is the Democrats wouldn't want to enforce their own legislation. The majority of gun violence in this country is committed by blacks, and it would only increase the black population in prisons and involve cracking down on black gangs. So police departments would get called racist and more neighborhoods burnt down when (black) gangs with illegal firearms are targeted and black guys die.

I mean, Democrats would be willing to target people with legal firearms, which wouldn't affect blacks as much (while largely unaffecting the massive rate they kill each other but not have a big impact on gun violence. I suspect this is all they want to do, though.

Edit: Mael is lurking. Lel. I see you mein friend!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 1, 2015)

People are already claiming the shooting is a hoax.


----------



## Krory (Oct 1, 2015)

People are also already claiming the shooting is a product of "*toxic masculinity*."


----------



## Gunners (Oct 1, 2015)

Unfortunately I don't see things improving in the years to come. There are a lot of sick people in the world but now they are in an environment that emboldens them: it is easier for them to connect with other sick people, and it is easier for them to become enamoured with the sick horror stories of others. 

My heart goes out to the family. It can't be nice going from a complete family to such a disaster.


----------



## Atlas (Oct 1, 2015)

Gunners said:


> Unfortunately I don't see things improving in the years to come. There are a lot of sick people in the world but now they are in an environment that emboldens them: it is easier for them to connect with other sick people, and it is easier for them to become enamoured with the sick horror stories of others.
> 
> My heart goes out to the family. It can't be nice going from a complete family to such a disaster.



Of course, people would rather target gun rights rather than the sad state of mental health.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 1, 2015)

That wasn't an argument against gun control. Something is fucked up when every Dick and Harry can get their hands on a gun.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 1, 2015)

Except that wasn't a problem for hundreds of years. Why is it now in the last couple decades?

He's right.


----------



## Krory (Oct 1, 2015)

Remember that time marijuana was banned so there was no marijuana anywhere in the entire country, ever?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 1, 2015)

WAD said:


> Except that wasn't a problem for hundreds of years. Why is it now in the last couple decades?
> 
> He's right.



Gee, I wonder why? Maybe it's because weapons then don't even compare to the modern ones today? Perhaps also because population sizes were not as big as they are? Or you know, we just didn't record incidents on the matter like we do today? Seriously that was a ridiculous question.

Before you fucking try to strawman me, that is not to say firearms should be banned, but it's not just mental health that is the issue here.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 1, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:
			
		

> Gee, I wonder why? Maybe it's because weapons then don't even compare to the modern ones today? Perhaps also because population sizes were not as big as they are? Or you know, we just didn't record incidents on the matter like we do today? Seriously that was a ridiculous question.



Literally what.

Especially that first point of contention.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 1, 2015)

WAD said:


> Literally what.
> 
> Especially that first point of contention.



Is it really too hard to follow? You asked why wasn't it a problem compared to the past. I gave you a list of possible and likely reasons, not that hard.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 1, 2015)

WAD said:


> Except that wasn't a problem for hundreds of years. Why is it now in the last couple decades?
> 
> He's right.



Because society has changed? You're not dealing with civil wars and the threat of invasion. On paper is not acceptable to shoot runaway ^ (use bro). Settling disputes with a duel is a no go. The population density across the states has increased exponentially over the years, which has increased the risk present when a nutjob gets his hand on a gun, which necessitates greater regulations.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 1, 2015)

Except what the hell are you talking about?

"New weapons"

Do you think these psychopaths are running around shooting up their campus with rail guns and de-molecularizers or some wonky concept gun?

They're using firearms that have existed for the better half of a century a great deal of the time.


----------



## Black Superman (Oct 1, 2015)

Gunners said:


> Because society has changed? You're not dealing with civil wars and the threat of invasion. *On paper is not acceptable to shoot runaway ^ (use bro)*. Settling disputes with a duel is a no go. The population density across the states has increased exponentially over the years, which has increased the risk present when a nutjob gets his hand on a gun, which necessitates greater regulations.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 1, 2015)

WAD said:


> Except what the hell are you talking about?
> 
> "New weapons"
> 
> ...



Which have become modified over time, and easier to access as technology progresses. Particularly since they become standard, or a better weapon is made in its place in military capacities and are OK'ed for sale to civilians. There's not even counting further modifications that can be made to keep older weapons relevant, or those on modern ones. Many of which are perfectly legal. 

Again, not that hard to figure out.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 1, 2015)

I don't think you understand guns very well.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 1, 2015)

WAD said:


> I don't think you understand guns very well.



You know, you haven't made an actual point. Considering your confusion on such a simple matter, you should direct that toward yourself.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 1, 2015)

You are lamely trying to excuse away a point as insipid and asinine as 'lol guns haven't been good enough to hose down dozens of people at a time until recent years' when fully automatic weapons have been readily available and attainable to civilians (albeit illegally) for MANY decades now.

I mean, never mind the fact that most of these school shootings are done with ages-old pistols and shotguns anyways.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 1, 2015)

A lot of people also have guns just for pleasure, though. They just like to shoot.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 1, 2015)

>increased police presence

Yeah, uh, how would that logistically work?


----------



## Krory (Oct 1, 2015)

>Drugs and alcohol are a *need*

Are you fucking serious? And *I'm* the edgy tryhard here?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 1, 2015)

WAD said:


> >increased police presence
> 
> Yeah, uh, how would that logistically work?



Shifting them over from the drug divisions


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 1, 2015)

Lara Croft said:


> >Drugs and alcohol are a *need*
> 
> Are you fucking serious? And *I'm* the edgy tryhard here?


They alleviate the lack of a need yes.

That need being happiness.

Sad? Lonely? Life generally being shit? Well hey, there's a solution at the bottom of this here bottle!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 1, 2015)

Sunuvmann said:


> Shifting them over from the drug divisions



welp gl hf


----------



## Krory (Oct 1, 2015)

Next Sunny will be saying since child pornography helps stop pedophiles from raping little kids that we should let that slide, too.  Have fun with that.


----------



## LesExit (Oct 1, 2015)

Suzuku said:


> just because you can't handle it mentally doesn't make it disgusting


You're right.
The fact that it's disgusting...makes it disgusting. 
Really it's a cesspool of trolls and the mentally ill. Many are entertained by the stupidity...that's what some of my friends think anyways. 




Obama is 103% done, as I feel we all should be. Wonder how long into the near future till we hear about the next mentally ill guy shooting up his classmates. Maybe it'll be an elementary school again next time. We gotta just spin the wheel and find out I guess....


----------



## Krory (Oct 1, 2015)

ITT: Bath salts and crack cocaine are a necessity in life.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Oct 1, 2015)

Seriously doubt this dude was an incel


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 1, 2015)

LesExit said:


> You're right.
> The fact that it's disgusting...makes it disgusting.
> Really it's a cesspool of trolls and the mentally ill. Many are entertained by the stupidity...that's what some of my friends think anyways.
> 
> ...



So again, wouldn't it be prudent to tackle the issue of mentally ill people which are...100% problematic in all cases (not just extreme cases like rampagers...but drug addicts, psychiatric patients, the homeless, etc) as opposed to having tunnel vision on guns whereas rampagers represent well under 1% of firearms owners?


----------



## Magic (Oct 1, 2015)

No, way too many people have mental problems WAD.

That is too big of a problem.  gl with that one.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 1, 2015)

Not any more of a logistical nightmare as banning guns outright


----------



## Magic (Oct 1, 2015)

We can't have big goverment/medical telling me I NEED TO TAKE MY MEDS.


----------



## KidTony (Oct 1, 2015)

*Obama: Politicize Mass Shootings*



> President Obama on Thursday made an impassioned case that gun violence is “something we should politicize” following a mass shooting at a community college in Oregon.
> 
> A visibly angry Obama blasted Congress for being unwilling to change the nations gun laws in response to a wave of mass shootings that have cast a cloud over his presidency.
> 
> ...



http://thehill.com/blogs/blog-briefing-room/news/255723-obama-mass-shootings-should-be-politicized

http://time.com/4058841/obama-mass-shootings/

And he's only 120% right. Republicans don't wan't gun control legislation? Hit them over the head with attack adds every time there's a mass shooting. They made their bed, let them lie in it.


----------



## Magic (Oct 1, 2015)

Attack ads,


----------



## KidTony (Oct 1, 2015)

Obama also challenges news outlets to post side by side people that have been killed in the U.S by Terrorism and By Gun Violence. Go ahead, fucking do it fox news. Let's see you spin that, you degenerate GOP vehicle.


----------



## Savior (Oct 1, 2015)

I'm so glad I don't live in America. Gun violence capital of the developed world.


----------



## Krory (Oct 1, 2015)

So basically Obama is saying to abuse deaths to get what you want, the same way people are mad at the GOP for doing.


----------



## Suzuku (Oct 1, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> I hope this post is deliberately ironic
> 
> And lol@barry only giving a shit if the shooter is a white male. He couldn't have given less of a shit over the gay black guy, the Kansas black jihadist beheader guy, the naval yard black shooter the recruitment center shooter, fort hood, etc.. Nor does he ever seem to care over the thousands of blacks killed by black owned firearms every year
> 
> Now give me your cries. My cafe children


so I guess ok to be a troll mod as long as you're white


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 1, 2015)

I feel this happens every time there's a post-shooting gun control debate,

Pro-gun advocate #1: "Look, it's a terrible tragedy for everyone involved. Can we not bring up the gun debate right now?"

Pro-control advocate #1: "I get what you're trying to say, but don't think we should be having some kind of discussion to prevent crazy people from getting guns so we can stop having these shootings every couple months?"

Pro-gun advocate #1: "You got a point, maybe we can discuss putting more funding into mental health-"

Pro-gun advocate #2: "OPEN CARRY FOR ALL, IF EVERYONE HAD GUNS THERE WOULDNT BE SHOOTINGS AND THOSE STUDENTS WOULD HAVE BEEN SAFE. TELL THE GUVMINT THEY CAN TAKE MY AR-15 OFF MUH COLD DEAD HANDS"

Pro-control advocate #2: "IF YOU DONT SUPPORT GUN CONTROL LIKE ANY SANE PERSON WOULD YOUR JUST AS GUILTY AS THE MAN WHO PULLED THE TRIGGER ON THOSE HELPLESS STUDENTS YOU IGNORANT WHITE TRASH GOP VOTING HICK"

Pro-gun advocate #1/Pro-control advocate #1: *Your not helping*


----------



## Krory (Oct 1, 2015)

"Fuck trying to help the mentally ill, guns are scary so get rid of them forever, then this will never happen!"


----------



## Suzuku (Oct 1, 2015)

Lara Croft said:


> >Drugs and alcohol are a *need*
> 
> Are you fucking serious? And *I'm* the edgy tryhard here?


uh

drugs and alcohol ARE a need


----------



## Parallax (Oct 1, 2015)

smoke weed everyday


----------



## Magic (Oct 2, 2015)

Give this man a gun, he will keep the peace


----------



## Suzuku (Oct 2, 2015)

Parallax said:


> smoke weed everyday


leanin off the activas passes blunts round and round


----------



## Suzuku (Oct 2, 2015)

RemChu said:


> Give this man a gun, he will keep the peace


that a trap? look a woman to me cuh


----------



## Magic (Oct 2, 2015)

You know what it is


----------



## Bill G (Oct 2, 2015)

> >gun violence
> >75% suicides
> >15% illegally owned guns
> >10% other



YEAH, THOSE GUN STATISTICS. WE'RE SHOOTING EACH OTHER IN EVERY STATE EVERY DAY. NOW BAN THOSE GUNS SO WE CAN BE TOLERANT AND PEACEFUL LIKE THE UK AND SWEDEN.


----------



## Megaharrison (Oct 2, 2015)

Shooter ID'd as Chris Mercer. He was Asian. Zero gonna have to try and find another way to blame whitey


----------



## Atlas (Oct 2, 2015)

Sunuvmann said:


> They alleviate the lack of a need yes.
> 
> That need being happiness.
> 
> Sad? Lonely? Life generally being shit? Well hey, there's a solution at the bottom of this here bottle!



Amen.
**


----------



## Atlas (Oct 2, 2015)

Lara Croft said:


> So basically Obama is saying to abuse deaths to get what you want, the same way people are mad at the GOP for doing.



Yep, using the tragedy to push his agenda.


----------



## Savior (Oct 2, 2015)

Forget ISIS, America needs to start doing something about these homegrown terrorists shooting it up in public places.


----------



## Freechoice (Oct 2, 2015)

There have been 45 mass shootings at schools in the US this year 

I thought that was some sort of joke.

Fucking wow.

I wouldn't feel safe going to school in the US.

What is wrong with you people.


----------



## Freechoice (Oct 2, 2015)

If the US was all whites it would be a much better place, so I've been told.


----------



## Megaharrison (Oct 2, 2015)

This guy was a lefty fedora muncher. He reminds me of Pilaf.


----------



## KidTony (Oct 2, 2015)

Mega salty's he conservative.


----------



## Freechoice (Oct 2, 2015)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Tapion (Oct 2, 2015)

My country has one of the highest murder rate out there, yet I don't believe we have had any mass killings outside of gang wars...hmm


----------



## Magic (Oct 2, 2015)

So spiritual he killed Christians.

Wtf lol


----------



## soulnova (Oct 2, 2015)

lol said:


> There have been 45 mass shootings at schools in the US this year
> 
> I thought that was some sort of joke.
> 
> ...



45

45! Jesus fuck guys. This is just ridiculous. Your children would be safer to go to school on Mexico.  wtf


----------



## Suzuku (Oct 2, 2015)

And none of them  have been in Florida


----------



## Zyrax (Oct 2, 2015)

>Britbong

Like father like son


----------



## stream (Oct 2, 2015)

> Not religious, but spiritual


Pity! If he'd been Muslim, he'd have felt like he was actually fighting for something while killing all these people 

Oh, and a reminder that Muslims are not the only people who happen to do crazy shit.


----------



## Magicbullet (Oct 2, 2015)

> not religious but spiritual



what the flying fuck does that even mean? He believed in the free market, or power of friendship, or...?


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 2, 2015)

Even Obama is sick of your BS.

He wants to get rid of access to guns, but I guess it's not just up to him.

Your country is literally too stupid to progress.

No other 'first world' country does this on a regular basis.

[YOUTUBE]R_Y8JbjEsQg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zyrax (Oct 2, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> Even Obama is sick of your BS.
> 
> He wants to get rid of access to guns, but I guess it's not just up to him.
> 
> ...


Tobacco killed more americans than guns 
So should we ban Tobacco?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 2, 2015)

Zyrax Pasha said:


> Tobacco killed more americans than guns
> So should we ban Tobacco?



Tobacco is a choice a person makes that largely effects that person. It also doesn't kill instantly or after one use. But I'm sure you had to know how stupid this argument was before you made it, you don't need me to tell you.


----------



## Zyrax (Oct 2, 2015)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Tobacco is a choice a person makes that largely effects that person. It also doesn't kill instantly or after one use. But I'm sure you had to know how stupid this argument was before you made it, you don't need me to tell you.


I was talking about Secondhand Tobacco


----------



## Whitebeard (Oct 2, 2015)

Zyrax Pasha said:


> So should we ban Tobacco?



Yes                          

Irrelevant though.


----------



## Magicbullet (Oct 2, 2015)

Zyrax Pasha said:


> Tobacco killed more americans than guns
> *So should we ban Tobacco?*



Actually, yeah, we totally should. It would be better for everyone, infinitely better.



Zyrax Pasha said:


> I was talking about Secondhand Tobacco



You mean secondhand _smoke_, right? I don't think there's any way to burn tobacco twice lol. And technically, we _do _ban that, but only in some spaces.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 2, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> No other 'first world' country does this on a regular basis.



Technically, Canada is pretty close considering its population size. Almost the same amount of "modern" school shootings as the entirety of Europe despite only having 35 million people.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Oct 2, 2015)

Magicbullet said:


> Actually, yeah, we totally should. It would be better for everyone, infinitely better.



or just tax the bejeezus out of it like the rest of the world has started doing :^)


----------



## Krory (Oct 2, 2015)

I wish more bombings took place.

It'd be interesting to see what people want to ban then to try and fix the problem, instead of addressing mental health.


----------



## Magicbullet (Oct 2, 2015)

I have a downright monumental idea. How about we stop myopically arguing which major societal shortcoming (the state of mental healthcare/ease of arms acquisition) enabled this outcome the most, and acknowledge and address _both_ of them? Crazy, huh?


----------



## Deputy Myself (Oct 2, 2015)

Magicbullet said:


> I have a downright monumental idea. How about we stop myopically arguing which major societal shortcoming (the state of mental healthcare/ease of arms acquisition) enabled this outcome the most, and acknowledge and address _both_ of them? Crazy, huh?



Good luck getting both past murcan congress


----------



## Zaru (Oct 2, 2015)

Lara Croft said:


> I wish more bombings took place.
> 
> It'd be interesting to see what people want to ban then to try and fix the problem, instead of addressing mental health.



They'd find some other common denominator and focus on that. Video games or whatever. It's not like they haven't tried that before.


----------



## Stelios (Oct 2, 2015)

Guns don't kill people people kill people  but then again you Americans made it very easy for everyone to acquire a gun.


----------



## stream (Oct 2, 2015)

Zyrax Pasha said:


> Tobacco killed more Americans than guns
> So should we ban Tobacco?


Not that second-hand smoke is that much of a killer, but I think you might find that smoking is banned in more places than guns 

At least, there isn't a political party dead set on letting people smoke in restaurants.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 2, 2015)

Zyrax Pasha said:


> Tobacco killed more americans than guns
> So should we ban Tobacco?



Bad comparison given how heavily regulated Tobacco is in the country. Try smoking in a public place or most restaurants and see how well that goes. My university banned smoking throughout the entire campus.



Suzuku said:


> And none of them  have been in Florida



Of course not. We're all too busy running away from threats like gators and people high on flacca. Or even worse, alligators high on flacca!!!!


----------



## Saishin (Oct 2, 2015)

> *Gunman's British father from north-west England*
> 
> The gunman has a British father Ian Mercer, who is aged in his mid-50s and from the north-west of England, reports The Telegraph's Tom Morgan.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sherlōck (Oct 2, 2015)

That Muslim terror.........

Sorry.Let me rephrase

That spiritual terrorist killing so many student & yet people still try to justify gun laws. Its pathetic. I wonder how those statistics are coming that Obama asked for.


----------



## Saishin (Oct 2, 2015)

It seems he was an IRA nut 

He was against christians?



> *Oregon gunman named as Chris Harper Mercer who 'asked religion then shot Christians in head'*
> 
> The 26-year-old was shot dead during a shootout with police after opening fire Umpqua Community College killing nine people
> 
> ...


----------



## Sherlōck (Oct 2, 2015)

Can we declare him a Muslim already & get it over with ?


----------



## Zyrax (Oct 2, 2015)

He is a fedora tipper


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 2, 2015)

Sometimes the people closest are the ones who the most blind to a problem. I think this is the case for what it seems like most of the Americans who just can't see that they need to do something about the fucking guns. Yes, there's an issue with mental illness as well, but both are not mutually exclusive. In fact I'd say they feed on each other. It's just too damn easy to get guns.

America, you have a problem and you need to get this shit sorted.


----------



## Pliskin (Oct 2, 2015)

British hum?

Well anyway, Obamas speech was really something else. Like, you kinda expect the President to become soulless to the point that declaring soldiers deaths and the like becomes routine, but he sounds genuinely bothered and tired of this.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 2, 2015)

> American media reports said he was born in England and moved to the US at a young age: his stepsister, Carmen Nesnick, told CBS Los Angeles that he travelled to the US as a young boy. Other accounts report that Nesnick specified that Harper-Mercer was born in England.


He grew up in America.



> He also appears to have been a prolific user of the file-sharing system Bittorrent.


Damn, okay.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 2, 2015)

Not really related but a random question.  Has there ever been a mass shooting in the US where the shooter was female?


----------



## Bender (Oct 2, 2015)

Black Wraith said:


> America, you have a problem and you need to get this shit sorted.



Tell me something I we don't know.

Seriously, am going to give the look to anybody bragging about their guns after this mess. 

Obeezy right. This shit becoming far too routine.


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 2, 2015)

Saishin said:


>



Why is italy in second? So that makes Italy the worse country in Europe with their terrible gun control laws.


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 2, 2015)

Do your research dumbass and stop dickriding on every anti-American picture you find. You only making yourself look stupid.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 2, 2015)

> There have been 45 mass shootings at schools in the US this year



What is wrong with our young people? Goddamn. So sad.

I think it's mental health too, but gun control should be easier to get rolling than mandatory psycho pass scanners. Key word being should. There's no powerful Yay Mental Illness lobby cockblocking legislation.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 2, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> > He also appears to have been a prolific user of the file-sharing system Bittorrent.
> 
> 
> Damn, okay.



Guns don't kill people.

Computers kill people. In my younger days we didn't have computers and there was less gun violence.

Computer regulation now!


----------



## Amanda (Oct 2, 2015)

Also, people learn and copy behavior from each other. One person does something, it gets into news, others with similar issues see that someone else coped with their issues with these means, and get the idea that this is one way to handle it. 

It happened here too. One school shooting led to other kids getting the same idea, and I recall there was also a father who murdered his family and it got a lot of publicity, which led to a few other cases happening shortly afterwards.

But of course, you need to have the mentally unstable, and you need to give them the means to go through with it.


----------



## stream (Oct 2, 2015)

The Onion has an especially dark comment on this:


Don't forget to scroll down.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 2, 2015)

You know, despite numerous pleads it really sucks that we keep giving shooters like this the attention they wanted. I mean didn't the officer leading the investigation over this not want this shit released, because he didn't want to give him that credit?


----------



## SLB (Oct 2, 2015)

yup and cnn literally just went from that to giving every detail they could. no commercial break, no wait time. nothing. just "here you go, please feed off this and boost ratings real quick"


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 2, 2015)

^Yep. It's the same reason most serial killers when apprehended don't make the national headlines, and has been the case long before the internet.

Don't want to inspire copycats.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 2, 2015)

Moody said:


> yup and cnn literally just went from that to giving every detail they could. no commercial break, no wait time. nothing. just "here you go, please feed off this and boost ratings real quick"



CNN's desperation for ratings is what made me stop tuning into in the first place. They are all about the sensationalism.


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 2, 2015)

Can't wait to see the next white male shoot up a school.


----------



## Saishin (Oct 2, 2015)

^ Anyway this is curious,as far as I know mass shooting never saw a black involved or it has?


----------



## Pliskin (Oct 2, 2015)

_Split your lungs with blood and thunder
When you see the white male
Break your backs and crack your oars men
If you wish to prevail

This ivory leg is what propels me
Harpoons thrust in the sky
Aim directly for his crooked brow
And look him straight in the eye

White male, holy grail
White male, holy grail
_


----------



## SLB (Oct 2, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> CNN's desperation for ratings is what made me stop tuning into in the first place. They are all about the sensationalism.



it's becoming quite obvious the top brass are every bit as manipulative as FOX. and infinitely more cunning in what they'll twist to get viewers to watch. 

it's pitiful and it'll one day be their downfall.


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 2, 2015)

Saishin said:


> ^ Anyway this is curious,as far as I know mass shooting never saw a black involved or it has?



Can you speak English please?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 2, 2015)

NaS said:


> Can't wait to see the next white male shoot up a school.



Should we start a betting pool? Closest to the date takes the prize.


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 2, 2015)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Should we start a betting pool? Closest to the date takes the prize.



Hell naw so they can track that shit back here, stupid. Just wait. Whites never fail to deliver on this stuff. And while we wait we can enjoy another drive-by shooting from a black person in Cali or Chicago.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Oct 2, 2015)

NaS said:


> Hell naw so they can track that shit back here, stupid. Just wait. Whites never fail to deliver on this stuff. And while we wait we can enjoy another drive-by shooting from a black person in Cali or Chicago.



I call the next white shooter being tormented and bullied by peers.

On-topic: Let's trim our military spending and use soem of those funds to boost mental health research, prevention and all that jazz w/ some more gun control laws.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 2, 2015)

NaS said:


> Hell naw so they can track that shit back here, stupid. Just wait. Whites never fail to deliver on this stuff. And while we wait we can enjoy another drive-by shooting from a black person in Cali or Chicago.



Chicago doesn't even count, that shits a war zone.


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 2, 2015)

>tfw living in the UK and not having to worry about school/college shootings every other week.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 2, 2015)

> Also, people learn and copy behavior from each other. One person does something, it gets into news, others with similar issues see that someone else coped with their issues with these means, and get the idea that this is one way to handle it.
> 
> It happened here too. One school shooting led to other kids getting the same idea, and I recall there was also a father who murdered his family and it got a lot of publicity, which led to a few other cases happening shortly afterwards.
> 
> But of course, you need to have the mentally unstable, and you need to give them the means to go through with it.



It's a good point. Seto noted it too. Unstable young white people aside, coverage like Columbine has given our cultural consciousness a type of revenge narrative these unwell young people are resonating with. Mass shootings at schools have a place in our culture now, and that's going to make this more difficult to deal with.


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 2, 2015)

So apparently that lunatic Youtuber Joshua Fuerstein has turned this into a "Christians are being killed by atheists" thing, despite there being zero evidence the shooter was an atheist. Oh fucking joy. Is there any bad thing that ever happens that won't be blamed on all the wrong people?


----------



## Punished Pathos (Oct 2, 2015)

Yes, Obama and Eric Holder.
Take away our gun rights while the Criminals still have theirs.
Don't worry, I can defend myself with a knife 

You know what, alter the entire constitution. We don't need the constitution anymore, we don't need to know our history 

I'm sure the police would be able to save the day


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 2, 2015)

Punished Pathos said:


> Yes, Obama and Eric Holder.
> Take away our gun rights while the Criminals still have theirs.
> Don't worry, I can defend myself with a knife
> 
> ...



#rednecklogic


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 2, 2015)

Punished Pathos said:


> Yes, Obama and Eric Holder.
> Take away our gun rights while the Criminals still have theirs.
> Don't worry, I can defend myself with a knife
> 
> ...


Holder's gone you ignorant piece of shit.

Also read the fucking constitution.



> A well regulated militia being necessary to the security of a free state, the right of the people to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed.



First off, WELL REGULATED. I don't see how a bunch of assholes having guns with zero training is well regulated.

So its entirely within the scope of the constitution to pass a law saying that "In order to have ownership of a gun, you have to be an active or retired member of one of the armed services or a state militia, such as the -insert your state here- National Guard"

Secondly, you have to remember the fucking context. This was when people were defending against injins with muskets. And before the police was actually a thing. The first police department in the US was Boston in 1838.

And yeah, police are actually pretty on point with those things. I think I saw somewhere that they were on the scene for the Aurora shooting in 90 seconds.

Except, ykno, civilians having a fucking semiautomatic rifle means you can kill a lot of people pretty fucking fast.

And no, it wouldnt have fucking helped if people could bring guns into a movie theater you fucking retard. Do you really think some asshole with a glock could take someone in tactical equipment in a dark theater? If you do, you're a fucking fool.


----------



## Megaharrison (Oct 2, 2015)

I love the liberal argument that we need to ban all legal firearms despite the negligible impact on crime it would have combined with the legal and enforcement nightmare it would be.

Meanwhile, if you suggest we actually follow existing laws and deport illegals, you get the "WE CAN'T POSSIBLY ENFORCE THAT!".


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 2, 2015)

I will never understand why Americans are allowed to have guns, no other place on earth has this dumb rule.
I think its either because their afraid of everything in their own delusional mind or people where brain washed into thinking that having guns is a good thing for them.

Either way, they should wake up and do something or more lifes will periesh for nothing
You really dont need guns to defend yourself


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 2, 2015)

Punished Pathos said:


> Yes, Obama and Eric Holder.
> Take away our gun rights while the Criminals still have theirs.
> Don't worry, I can defend myself with a knife
> 
> ...



Your post might be bait, but you do realize that others dont have guns and have a lower rate of deaths and criminality then America ?
If other people can defend without guns... so can you.

I do hope your post is bait tho, or my complex of thinking that americans are dumb as fuck will grow even higher.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 2, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> I love the liberal argument that we need to ban all legal firearms despite the negligible impact on crime it would have combined with the legal and enforcement nightmare it would be.
> 
> Meanwhile, if you suggest we actually follow existing laws and deport illegals, you get the "WE CAN'T POSSIBLY ENFORCE THAT!".



It would be hard as fuck to get rid of all the guns in the country. It'd probably take years, if not decades to do it but slowly getting rid of all guns as they are found will lead to fewer and fewer guns.

I'm not saying this will result in no guns or gun violence, we still have that here in England but the amount would be a lot less.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 2, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> I love the liberal argument that we need to ban all legal firearms despite the negligible impact on crime it would have combined with the legal and enforcement nightmare it would be.
> 
> Meanwhile, if you suggest we actually follow existing laws and deport illegals, you get the "WE CAN'T POSSIBLY ENFORCE THAT!".



You constantly string two unrelated issues together in such a moronic fashion.

Also we are deporting a record number, an issue that many on the left take with Obama; so that just makes your strawman all the more idiotic.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 2, 2015)

> It would be hard as fuck to get rid of all the guns in the country. It'd probably take years, if not decades to do it but slowly getting rid of all guns as they are found will lead to fewer and fewer guns.
> 
> I'm not saying this will result in no guns or gun violence, we still have that here in England but the amount would be a lot less.



We're not even divided on everything. There are gun control issues people agree about that still aren't getting done, like enforcing background checks at gun shows and other private gun sales.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Oct 2, 2015)

Can't wait to see Texas's Campus Carry Law go into effect watch Texas become a even better state then it already is.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Oct 2, 2015)

Sunuvmann said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvEGFjWfHAE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Obama, like me, is clearly getting tired of this shit.



His tears are delicious.




Seto Kaiba said:


> Which have become modified over time, and easier to access as technology progresses. Particularly since they become standard, or a better weapon is made in its place in military capacities and are OK'ed for sale to civilians. There's not even counting further modifications that can be made to keep older weapons relevant, or those on modern ones. Many of which are perfectly legal.
> 
> Again, not that hard to figure out.



Please tell me how SEMI-AUTOMATICS which is what I'm assuming you are going after have changed in the past 100 years. 

Please clarify this for me.



WAD said:


> I don't think you understand guns very well.



Like most of NF.



KidTony said:


> Obama also challenges news outlets to post side by side people that have been killed in the U.S by Terrorism and By Gun Violence. Go ahead, fucking do it fox news. Let's see you spin that, you degenerate GOP vehicle.



Around 167 people are killed in mass shootings every year. Around 200 are killed by whited tailed deer every year are we going to start asking people to hunt more?



Sunuvmann said:


> Holder's gone you ignorant piece of shit.
> 
> Also read the fucking constitution.
> 
> ...




I think you need to watch this to hopefully help you understand the 2nd amendment.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofrhqP7JWaA[/YOUTUBE]

Edit: Going to gym can't wait to read your responses when I get back.


----------



## Chainwave (Oct 2, 2015)

You know, I hate to say it, but would banning guns do anything at this point?

There are already established, online communities that essentially are breeding grounds for these sorts of killers, legacies of previous murderers who gained infamy from their massacres. These communities are not going to die off, if guns are taken away. I don't think it takes much creativity to create an explosive or a poison, instead, and through these communities, future killers can gain the know-how to do it. 

So Obama can make political points, and accuse whoever he wants, but there's more to these cases then an easy access to a weapon in my opinion.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 2, 2015)

> You know, I hate to say it, but would banning guns do anything at this point?
> 
> There are already established, online communities that essentially are breeding grounds for these sorts of killers, legacies of previous murderers who gained infamy from their massacres. These communities are not going to die off, if guns are taken away. I don't think it takes much creativity to create an explosive or a poison, instead, and through these communities, future killers can gain the know-how to do it.
> 
> So Obama can make political points, and accuse whoever he wants, but there's more to these cases then an easy access to a weapon in my opinion.



I'll give the only answer anyone confidently can - I have no idea.

That said, it's worth a go. I've got a lot of respect for gun folks and for hunting, but gun control is gun control. It's not banning guns.


----------



## Oceania (Oct 2, 2015)

Study these mass shooters, find out what mental illnesses they have. Then find people with those same illnesses and test people for those illnesses. Then put all of them on a FBI watch list or put them in asylum.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 2, 2015)

I don't believe in banning firearms but the process should be far more scrutinizing when attempting to acquire them. That along with doing a lot on diagnosing and treating those mental illnesses that do result in violent behavior. As contrary to popular belief, most mental illnesses do not result in violent individuals.

Also, stop fucking glamorizing the killers on the news...they always do that. They will go on and on about the killer(s) in these situations. All it does is make them heroes, martyrs to certain people. Worse yet, it makes them famous, remembered, immortal in a sense of the word.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 2, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I don't believe in banning firearms but t*he process should be far more scrutinizing when attempting to acquire them. That along with doing a lot on diagnosing and treating those mental illnesses that do result in violent behavior.* As contrary to popular belief, most mental illnesses do not result in violent individuals.
> 
> Also, stop fucking glamorizing the killers on the news...they always do that. They will go on and on about the killer(s) in these situations. All it does is make them heroes, martyrs to certain people. Worse yet, it makes them famous, remembered, immortal in a sense of the word.



That is impossible, because it would cost to much to examine every person, not to mention that it will promote black market.

Your idea is a half assed measure, the root of the problem will always be the guns, you really dont need guns.
America is the only dumb place who has this stupid belief that you need guns to defend yourself.

Get rid of guns with a slow process ( likely 4 to 5 years ) and make people adapt to this situation where you dont have a gun.


----------



## JoJo (Oct 2, 2015)

Saishin said:


> ^ Anyway this is curious,as far as I know mass shooting never saw a black involved or it has?



that's because black people don't know where schools are


----------



## PureWIN (Oct 2, 2015)

This shit used to make people stop their entire day in horror, but now it's just another day in 'Murica





JoJo said:


> that's because black people don't know where schools are


----------



## Tarot (Oct 2, 2015)

I'm loving all of these arguments about how we can ban all guns "gradually". We've already got a shit ton of guns in this country, where do you think they are going to go? They're not just gonna disappear and how are you gonna regulate the huge illegal market that will spawn from it? Gun banns work better in other countries since the civilian population wasn't used to being armed in the first place, it won't work in the US and cities with gun bans don't have any consistently lower crime rates here. 

I'm in favor of tighter gun regulation in the same we've been regulating , but "banning guns" is the biggest logistic nightmare I've ever heard, and not worth taking seriously.  


Sunuvmann said:


> Secondly, you have to remember the fucking context. This was when people were defending against injins with muskets. And before the police was actually a thing. The first police department in the US was Boston in 1838.


Actually we had revolvers, shotguns, and 30-round rifles were already being developed and released in 1780. I'm in favor of banning high-capacity assault weapons and other weapons not fit for civilians since lol, but we've always had decent firepower in the states.


----------



## Pineapples (Oct 2, 2015)

Awful news. I hope that the survivors and those who lost friends/relatives can recover from this situation.

Schools should really focus on improving security. Many colleges (and even some high schools) could afford luxurious facilities. They should divert some of those funds to improve security whether its guards or having stations/scanners around every entrance into a campus. If a campus has too many entrances, reduce the entrances to a number that can be managed. It might seem like a hassle for many students (especially really populous colleges) but it could help prevent situations like this.


----------



## Krory (Oct 2, 2015)

Tfw Seto is the only one not a retard in the thread.


----------



## Krory (Oct 2, 2015)

That awkward moment when Obama doesn't seem too concerned that gun suicides outweigh gun homicides by two times, and instead wants to weigh the homicides against a number that he knows is negligible since so few people in the US have actually been killed by terrorist attacks since 9/11.


----------



## Sherlōck (Oct 2, 2015)

*Oregon college shooting: Figures reveal Obama is right that guns kill more Americans than terrorism*



http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/oregon-college-shooting-obama-is-right-that-guns-kill-more-americans-than-terrorism-but-so-do-lots-a6676366.html


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Oct 3, 2015)

How do you propose to stop these shootings?"

The question is, how does one propose to stop them without violating people's civil rights (and I don't mean just gun ownership) or anyone else's. Before someone who is mentally ill becomes a mass-murdering maniac they have civil rights. And I don't know the answer to that question. Many of the shooters seem to have had long periods of mental issues which were treated with drugs while they were young, usually ritalin. Yet, I've not seen any kind of study that shows the actual long-term effects of being on these drugs for any period of time. Yet, they keep getting prescribed. Nobody seems to be getting to the bottom of that; at least such a study could show that drugs like ritalin aren't a cause.

Instead, we have the guy occupying the White House going out blaming every other law-abiding gun owner, the NRA, Republicans, and conservatives in general, as if that helps the situation. And yet he never blasts the notion that a facility that proudly displays that it is a "gun-free zone" is actually a target for such maniacs. That's what Fort Hood was when the traitorous Islamic terrorist Hasan shot up the base. And yet nothing has changed regarding any U.S.-based base; they are still "gun-free zones".


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 3, 2015)

> Why Conservatives Mistrust Even Modest Efforts at Gun Control
> Liberals tend to blame the gun lobby for blocking new regulations, but they dismiss firearm owners’ fear of government at their own political peril.
> 
> 2.5k 372
> ...



To sum up, reasons why pro-gun supporters are reluctant to accept gun control measures, even if they state support for background checks and such is they feel they cannot trust the government's words that these regulations will not entail an infringement of their 2A rights. They believe gun control advocates are being casually dismissive of their concerns at best while feeling as if they are being looked down upon in a condescending matter, what with the "Sane and rational people support gun control, how come you don't, you fucking redneck gun nuts! Do you care more about your precious AR-15's than the lives of your children? Think of the children! The Children!" rhetoric that some espouse

It probably doesn't help that pro-control states they are not seeking to ban guns on the one hand, and then bring up Australia which comprehensively banned many firearms after Port Hobart. Obviously they meant it in the context of "At least Australia did something", but it only adds fuel to the fire.

Note that I do support background checks and other such legislation, though I feel addressing mental health would be a more effective way, along with getting the media to stop turning every spree shooter into an overnight celebrity. But from my perspective, the way some on the pro-control side appear to conduct themselves with their rhetoric and approach to the issue have done as much self-inflicted damage to their cause as Open Carry Advocates wanting to bring their newly bought Heckler and Koch SMG into McDonalds have inflicted to advocates of gun rights.

As much as Obama wants some action taken to curb gun violence, and as frustrated as he is over the lack of progress on the issue, I don't think openly stating that "we should politicize these shootings" is going to help gun rights supporters come around. Getting the pro-gun/pro-control sides to agree to a reasonable compromise takes a lot more subtlety and nuance than either California liberals or the NRA care to admit.


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 3, 2015)

Atlas said:


> Well, are we going to start taking this seriously now? Or are we still going to pin blame on shit like marijuana and video games?



If elementary kids being killed at Sandy Hook didn't do that, I doubt another shooting will. There's been something like 139 school shootings since then. An average of like one a week.


----------



## GrimaH (Oct 3, 2015)

It's very hard to support the gun rights nuts with all the statistics bearing out the gun restriction arguments, and considering the reports of the armed people on the scene not using their weapons to take down the shooter.

And it's very hard to support further gun restriction laws when you have that big ol' constitutional right to bear arms rendering all those comparisons to other countries moot.

In such a situation, and assuming that removing that constitutional right is not an option, such shootings are pretty much inevitable. You'll just have to deal with it, 'Murricans.


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 3, 2015)

There should be stricter gun laws though. Its incredibly easy to buy one. You don't have to ban them, but make sure people who are mentally ill or have a history of violence can't get one. 

And furthermore mental illness/health needs to shed this stigma. These troubled people need to be getting help. If that can help prevent tragedies like this then it needs to happen.

But it wont


----------



## Sherlōck (Oct 3, 2015)

* Jeb Bush criticized for saying ‘stuff happens’ while discussing school shootings*



> President Obama and Democrats quickly condemned comments made Friday by Republican presidential candidate Jeb Bush, who said that there isn't always a useful government solution to mass shootings and other crises because "stuff happens."
> 
> Speaking at an event in Greenville, S.C., Bush's comment came in the midst of expansive answers about the Second Amendment and how people respond to school shootings.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Oct 3, 2015)

yeah, he tried to say didnt interpret him right or whatever. I'm just like stop bitch. we heard you right.


----------



## Krory (Oct 3, 2015)

Never before in the history of the world has the terminology "out of context" been more appropriate.

But hey, anything to sell an agenda.


----------



## Magic (Oct 3, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I don't believe in banning firearms but the process should be far more scrutinizing when attempting to acquire them. That along with doing a lot on diagnosing and treating those mental illnesses that do result in violent behavior. As contrary to popular belief, most mental illnesses do not result in violent individuals.
> 
> Also, stop fucking glamorizing the killers on the news...they always do that. They will go on and on about the killer(s) in these situations. All it does is make them heroes, martyrs to certain people. Worse yet, it makes them famous, remembered, immortal in a sense of the word.



Think you mean infamous. 
Not the kind of fame most people want.


----------



## Gaman (Oct 3, 2015)

It's really not that surprising shootings are becoming more frequent here in the states. It's not the land of the free we hype it up to be but I guess it's always better then the alternative.

I still find it sad that this guy was from 4chan with his "beta" uprising compatriots. I mean really, who would want to accept being mediocre and call yourself sub male when you could just strive to become an "alpha"... I'll never understand those types of people.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 3, 2015)

watching people talk about 4chan seriously outside of 4chan is hilarious


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 3, 2015)

4chan is a serious shithole tho


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 3, 2015)

its true

all boards are worst boards


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Oct 3, 2015)

It's crazy how partisan the US has become when a conversation about this issue can't even take place without a tidal wave of "You libs", "You hicks", and the thousands of videos and blogs convincing a chunk of the population that these shootings are all hoaxes.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Oct 3, 2015)

Gaman said:


> I still find it sad that this guy was from 4chan with his "beta" uprising compatriots. I mean really, who would want to accept being mediocre and call yourself sub male when you could just strive to become an "alpha"... I'll never understand those types of people.



this guy totally gets it


----------



## Magic (Oct 3, 2015)

Vermilion Kn said:


> It's crazy how partisan the US has become when a conversation about this issue can't even take place without a tidal wave of "You libs", "You hicks", and t*he thousands of videos and blogs convincing a chunk of the population that these shootings are all hoaxes.*



THIS

PISSES ME OFF SO MUCH, fucking conspiracy nuts HOLY SHIT.
Waste of brain matter.

"It was staged, so they can past their anti gun legislation"

"He was a CIA MK Ultra cuck boy!"

holy shit the stupidity.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Oct 3, 2015)

Vermilion Kn said:


> It's crazy how partisan the US has become when a conversation about this issue can't even take place without a tidal wave of "You libs", "You hicks", and the thousands of videos and blogs convincing a chunk of the population that these shootings are all hoaxes.





RemChu said:


> THIS
> 
> PISSES ME OFF SO MUCH, fucking conspiracy nuts HOLY SHIT.
> Waste of brain matter.
> ...



Agree with you both. I remember the "OMG its a hoax" stories that came out with Sandy Hook. And today, its still happening with stories like this one.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 3, 2015)

He posted on 4 chan?

Jesus Christ.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 3, 2015)

soulnova said:


> 45
> 
> 45! Jesus fuck guys. This is just ridiculous. Your children would be safer to go to school on Mexico.  wtf



Shit, did anyone see this. Lack of gun control is making us look this bad.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 3, 2015)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Shit, did anyone see this. Lack of gun control is making us look this bad.



Like Jeb Bush said,  "stuff happens".


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Oct 3, 2015)

Yes stuff does happen. Sorry you all take it the wrong way as sensitive ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). I wouldn't want Jeb Bush as President but the guy is the coolest Bush and most laid back.


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 3, 2015)

Jersey Shore Jesus said:


> Yes stuff does happen. Sorry you all take it the wrong way as sensitive ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). I wouldn't want Jeb Bush as President but the guy is the coolest Bush and most laid back.



So you see no issues with gun control in America? Because these school shootings are happening from people who are able to attain guns legally.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Oct 3, 2015)

NaS said:


> So you see no issues with control in America? Because these school shootings are happening from people who are able to attain guns legally.



I'll say it again for the 500th time on here. No.


----------



## Zyrax (Oct 3, 2015)

NaS said:


> So you see no issues with gun control in America? Because these school shootings are happening from people who are able to attain guns legally.


Funny the arguementd switch when it comes to guns and marijuana


----------



## Black Superman (Oct 3, 2015)

*CNN: OREGON SHOOTER RAMBLED ABOUT ‘HATRED TOWARD BLACK MEN,’ ‘BEING A VIRGIN’ IN WRITINGS*



> On CNN’s “AC360″ on Friday, without using his actual name, network justice correspondent Pamela Brown offered some insights into Chris Harper Mercer, the man responsible for the mass shooting at Umpqua Community College in Roseburg, OR.
> 
> According to the report, Mercer gave his writings to a survivor of the massacre, which revealed “hatred” toward black men and his struggles with the opposite sex.
> 
> ...


----------



## Krory (Oct 3, 2015)

"Stuff happens" is the Jeb Bush equivalent of Obama's "You didn't build that."


----------



## Krory (Oct 3, 2015)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> *CNN: OREGON SHOOTER RAMBLED ABOUT ?HATRED TOWARD BLACK MEN,? ?BEING A VIRGIN? IN WRITINGS*



>Breitbart

 So we're allowed to use this as a source now?


----------



## Zaru (Oct 3, 2015)

He's not starting a thread with it, Krory
But it IS ironic


----------



## Krory (Oct 3, 2015)

Zaru said:


> He's not starting a thread with it, Krory
> But it IS ironic



It really shouldn't matter - it's a slippery slope. Now it's only a matter of time before people are allowed to use Jezebel to start a thread.


----------



## Zyrax (Oct 3, 2015)

Ay lmao


----------



## Chelydra (Oct 3, 2015)

> (CNN)When Chris Mintz heard gunfire at Oregon's Umpqua Community College on Thursday, his thoughts were not of himself.
> 
> Instead, he thought first of protecting others. Then he thought of his 6-year-old son, Tyrik.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2015)

I was not surprised at all that Obama used this incident to serve his political agenda.


----------



## KidTony (Oct 3, 2015)

Lara Croft said:


> It really shouldn't matter - it's a slippery slope. Now it's only a matter of time before people are allowed to use Jezebel to start a thread.



Actually, rules only say you can't start a thread with Mega'a arbitrary as shit banned sources, you can link to w/e the fuck you want as long as you aren't putting it in an OP. People can ignore your shit sources as they see fit.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Oct 3, 2015)

WAD said:


> Except that wasn't a problem for hundreds of years. Why is it now in the last couple decades?



Probably because, oh I don't know, in the last couple of decades more Americans have died from guns (and yes, this does exclude suicide) than in _all_ of the USA's wars, perhaps?



Jersey Shore Jesus said:


> How do you propose to stop these shootings?"



1.  Better screening for risk factors
2.  Ending the glorification of shooters

And of course:

3.  _Stricter gun controls_

Since Australia enacted tighter gun controls after a mass shooting in 1996 they haven't had another since. Of course the difference between why Oz was able to enact stricter gun controls and the why US is _still_ dithering is that the Aussies actually had the _will_ to go through it. From certain Muricans we can expect more of the typical foot dragging and straw manning and 'muh rites'.



> The question is, how does one propose to stop them without violating people's civil rights (and I don't mean just gun ownership) or anyone else's.



Concerning protecting 'muh rites', certain freedoms that are deemed as protected by the constitution are routinely curtailed in the name of public safety, morality, and why yes, even convenience.

The right to free speech for example is routinely regulated. You can't shout fire in a crowded place when there isn't one, for example. Plus you also have slander, libel, and obscenity laws curtailing freedom of speech. 

What you need to recognise is that personal liberties must be modified for public protection and safety.



> Many of the shooters seem to have had long periods of mental issues which were treated with drugs while they were young, usually ritalin. Yet, I've not seen any kind of study that shows the actual long-term effects of being on these drugs for any period of time. Yet, they keep getting prescribed. Nobody seems to be getting to the bottom of that; at least such a study could show that drugs like ritalin aren't a cause.



Despite what Krory would have you believe, not all gun violence is because the perpetrator/s are mentally ill. Concentrating solely on mental health doesn't go far enough to remedy the prevalence of massacres or gun violence.


----------



## Magic (Oct 3, 2015)

For those of you who believe this is a mental illness issue, how exactly do you background check to see if someone wants to go on a mass shooting spree?

Unless the patient tells you they want to harm others, can't really screen for that....Could look for other indicators like previous violent behavior or substance abuse, but that opens up a whole other can of worms. So to just blame this on mental illness seems like wishful thinking.


----------



## Krory (Oct 3, 2015)

To start, more places could adopt the Baker Act.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2015)

Mental Health is all about job creation.  Basically a made up form of healthcare.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 3, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Mental Health is all about job creation.  Basically a made up form of healthcare.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 3, 2015)

MbS said:
			
		

> Probably because, oh I don't know, in the last couple of decades more Americans have died from guns (and yes, this does exclude suicide) than in all of the USA's wars, perhaps?



but y

btw just saying mercer would have still been able to obtain a gun under conventional proposed guidelines for restrictions


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Oct 3, 2015)

WAD said:


> but y
> 
> btw just saying mercer would have still been able to obtain a gun under conventional proposed guidelines for restrictions



Mass killings are committed with the perpetrator/s using a number of firearms. Having just the one drastically reduces that from happening. And if anyone is killed, then the number is substantially lower then what it would otherwise be.

Or we could do it your way and do fuck all. That's worked well so far.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 3, 2015)

I never said nothing should be done.


----------



## Magic (Oct 3, 2015)

No one talking here is in a position of power to do anything...Really out of our hands.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Oct 3, 2015)

WAD said:


> I never said nothing should be done.



Your inspired contribution was about mental health.

Which basically amounts to doing fuck all.


----------



## sworder (Oct 3, 2015)

mental health is an excuse, there's really nothing you can do about sociopath kids except not letting them have access to a gun


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Oct 3, 2015)

Why is it gun control appears to be working everywhere else but it won't in the US? [Insert Straw Man here]


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 3, 2015)

Actually, there are several ways to facilitate improving the mental health situation in this country which is logistically far easier to implement and would be considerably more effective than any other firearms regulation.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 3, 2015)

MbS said:


> Why is it gun control appears to be working everywhere else but it won't in the US? [Insert Straw Man here]



One of the most populous nations in the world with one of the greatest ethnic diversity in the world institutionalized by a history of indignant self-defense and a culture desensitized by the glamorization of violence?


----------



## Krory (Oct 3, 2015)

I'm extremely grateful that nobody is ever able to obtain illegal things.

Thank god that making stuff illegal is a sure-way panacea to solve every problem.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Oct 3, 2015)

WAD said:


> Actually, there are several ways to facilitate improving the mental health situation in this country which is logistically far easier to implement and would be considerably more effective than any other firearms regulation.



Several? And conveniently you haven't named one. Please do tell. 



Lara Croft said:


> I'm extremely grateful that nobody is ever able to obtain illegal things.
> 
> Thank god that making stuff illegal is a sure-way panacea to solve every problem.



Except no one in this thread is seriously proposing making guns illegal, Billy Bunter.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 3, 2015)

the whole mental health thing implies that every shooter is mentally ill and needs help and that's the real reason

I suspect this is the case in some aspects but I think the idea of just focusing all on that and not still address some kind of gun regulation is just as near sighted and not particularly well thought out.


----------



## Krory (Oct 3, 2015)

TFW everyone seems to think you can't have both


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 3, 2015)

I can't really go into specifics because unlike some blowhards here, I don't pretend to be some kind of prodigal policy maker.

However, what I would definitely strongly encourage is:

-More emphasis on public school counseling.
-State-sponsored psych evaluations of all students once they reach the age of 16
-Mandatory psych evaluations of any individual who has been arrested while committing any kind of violent crime
-More realistic anti-drug propaganda
-Less 'oversubscribing' of pharmaceuticals in psychiatric care, more on therapy itself.
-More awareness and foundation of support groups
-etc.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Oct 3, 2015)

WAD said:


> I can't really go into specifics because unlike some blowhards here, I don't pretend to be some kind of prodigal policy maker.
> 
> However, what I would definitely strongly encourage is:
> 
> ...



I agree that mental health  shouldn't be neglected. All very noble.

But...

You're basically calling for a significant increases in federal spending (good luck getting the GOP to go along with that) on a problem wherein only of violent acts (that stat includes gun violence) are committed by people with serious mental illnesses.

People with no mental disorder who abuse alcohol or other drugs  than the mentally ill to commit violence.

Think about it.

What your proposing doesn't go far enough.

It amounts to fuck all, sad to say.


----------



## Magic (Oct 3, 2015)

These dudes are loners and seem to have socializing problems. 
He had no job(I think), no gf, no friends, he wanted to be infamous.
His therapy was embracing hate groups and hate speech online.
He has a love of violence. 
Easy access to firearms.

If you can address all of those, problem solved. We cannot ignore the fire arm part. 

It is part of the problem.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 3, 2015)

I really think at times that the internet was a mistake


----------



## Krory (Oct 3, 2015)

WAD said:


> I really think at times that the internet was a mistake



Blame Al Gore.

EDIT: I'm kind of baffled at one of the Cafe's resident nutcases being _against_ helping mental illness.


----------



## Magic (Oct 3, 2015)

Lara, that is uncalled for.


----------



## sworder (Oct 3, 2015)

RemChu said:


> His therapy was embracing hate groups and hate speech online.



this is the reason why improving mental health isn't really a solution

you can only help the people that want to be helped. these people do not want help and you can't force it on them. they've already found the acceptance they sought in those communities


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 3, 2015)

Which is why I mentioned this:



> -More awareness and foundation of support groups



...though to be honest, isn't Mercer one of the only ones who has been strongly associated with an online community?

Most of these people historically are loners in the purest sense of the word.


----------



## sworder (Oct 3, 2015)

I think that for the most part, those would help the kids that have problems but wouldn't actually go through with killing people.

Would a sociopath loner go to one of those? And if he did, would he even care?

I don't think there's been that many of them announcing their shooting sprees in advance, but it's still so much easier to just go online and find people that feel the same way while remaining anonymous than to actually talk it out with a therapist of sorts.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 3, 2015)

...so then what is the discussion we are having?

Because it's becoming clear that disassociated and disenchanted individuals with sociopathic overtures are going to be committed to murdering as many people as they can regardless of what laws, rules, ordinances, and policies we put in effect to dissuade, diminish, mitigate, or otherwise curb their romanticized rampages.

Is this just a # of casualties thing?

Because the amount of people who die to these shootings is still heavily outweighed by other statistics, like...suicides.


----------



## Alita (Oct 3, 2015)

Jersey Shore Jesus said:


> How do you propose to stop these shootings?"
> 
> The question is, how does one propose to stop them without violating people's civil rights (and I don't mean just gun ownership) or anyone else's. Before someone who is mentally ill becomes a mass-murdering maniac they have civil rights. And I don't know the answer to that question. Many of the shooters seem to have had long periods of mental issues which were treated with drugs while they were young, usually ritalin. Yet, I've not seen any kind of study that shows the actual long-term effects of being on these drugs for any period of time. Yet, they keep getting prescribed. Nobody seems to be getting to the bottom of that; at least such a study could show that drugs like ritalin aren't a cause.
> 
> *Instead, we have the guy occupying the White House going out blaming every other law-abiding gun owner, the NRA, Republicans, and conservatives in general, as if that helps the situation. *And yet he never blasts the notion that a facility that proudly displays that it is a "gun-free zone" is actually a target for such maniacs. That's what Fort Hood was when the traitorous Islamic terrorist Hasan shot up the base. And yet nothing has changed regarding any U.S.-based base; they are still "gun-free zones".



Obama isn't blaming every law abiding gun owner. But him and liberals do have a point to giving conservatives/republicans/NRA a lot of slack over gun issues since they fight the hardest against even the smallest gun control measures. 

It's like whenever someone talks about gun control those groups immediately interpet it as "They want to take away all the guns and abolish the 2nd second amendment." Which couldn't be further from truth.

The fact of the matter is we do need tougher gun laws against illegal guns. Those are the guns that criminals get and use and why the gun violence is so frequent. The mandatory minimum sentences that we have for non violent drug offenses need to be abolished and applied to the illegal acquiring and using of guns. That won't stop all gun crime but it will stop a lot more of it.

The same failed effort we put into the war on drugs needs to be put into all forms of gun crime and I can't image it would be so difficult if those groups weren't fighting it so hard.


----------



## sworder (Oct 3, 2015)

WAD said:


> ...so then what is the discussion we are having?
> 
> Because it's becoming clear that disassociated and disenchanted individuals with sociopathic overtures are going to be committed to murdering as many people as they can regardless of what laws, rules, ordinances, and policies we put in effect to dissuade, diminish, mitigate, or otherwise curb their romanticized rampages.
> 
> ...



My point is that attempting to improve mental health is not a guaranteed solution. It's just another shot in the dark that might or might not lower the incidence of these shootings. We don't even know if these people are actually mentally ill in the first place

Maybe they should attempt it in a state and see if there's any improvement

Regardless, tighter gun control laws that don't negatively affect responsible gun owners is the only real solution. I fail to understand why people are against regulation that wouldn't affect them in the first place if they're as responsible as they claim.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 3, 2015)

The trouble with addressing mental health is that some of these shooters were having their mental health addressed. That Elliot Rogers kid... I mean, his parents knew he wasn't right. He went to therapy. I believe he even went on medication, for a time. His mom actually called in a wellness check to local police before the murders, worried about her son's mental health. And it still happened. They did everything they should, and it still happened. Their example doesn't mean everyone should call it a day and stop trying, but it's a difficult situation. 

I (still) have someone in my life that I think of every time these school shootings come up, and it always prompts inside baseball conversations with the few relationships he has about whether we're doing everything we can to make sure this guy doesn't hurt anybody. But he's also an adult, so our hands are kind of tied. There's only so much we're able to do preventatively. If I called for a wellness check, the police would end up confronting the same sort of shy and unassuming person they confronted when they walked in on elliot rogers. It's a tough one. 

Hopefully the more educated the public becomes about mental illness the less these people will be able to pass through their teenage years with adults excusing their dysfunctional behaviors as just being shy, socially awkward, or some other well-meaning misdiagnosis of young people who might be growing into spectrum disorders, borderline personality issues and other serious brain problems that should be identified. And that's for the kid's sake too. Their problems wouldn't be identified to exclude them. They would be identified so both the kid and everybody around the kid has a better understanding of what they are dealing with.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 3, 2015)

sworder said:


> My point is that attempting to improve mental health is not a guaranteed solution. It's just another shot in the dark that might or might not lower the incidence of these shootings. We don't even know if these people are actually mentally ill in the first place
> 
> Maybe they should attempt it in a state and see if there's any improvement
> 
> Regardless, tighter gun control laws that don't negatively affect responsible gun owners is the only real solution. I fail to understand why people are against regulation that wouldn't affect them in the first place if they're as responsible as they claim.



Well the point I'm trying to make is that the improvement of mental health will overall decrease the amount of tragedies that afflict this nation that may or may not be sensationalized for political purposes (suicides, drug addicts, the homeless, etc.)

I also think that in fostering a more nurturing and positive environment it would make it a lot more difficult or at least serve as less of a catalyst to these ticking time bombs who find solidarity in and almost seem encouraged to embrace their murderous impulses if there's less depraved and depressed people posting on boards such as 4chan.


----------



## Karasu (Oct 4, 2015)

sworder said:


> My point is that attempting to improve mental health is not a guaranteed solution. It's just another shot in the dark that might or might not lower the incidence of these shootings. We don't even know if these people are actually mentally ill in the first place
> 
> Maybe they should attempt it in a state and see if there's any improvement
> 
> Regardless, tighter gun control laws that don't negatively affect responsible gun owners is the only real solution. I fail to understand why people are against regulation that wouldn't affect them in the first place if they're as responsible as they claim.




What exactly do you mean by tighter gun control laws?


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Oct 4, 2015)

Oh, I don't know.  Like maybe the same kind of gun control laws that other first world countries that don't have the nearly the same kind of problems with mass shootings as the U.S. has.  I.e., every other first world country that isn't the fucking United States.









This isn't mental illness problem.  This is a gun availability problem.  And if you're claiming anything else, you're either deluded or lying.


----------



## Krory (Oct 4, 2015)

WAD said:


> ...so then what is the discussion we are having?
> 
> Because it's becoming clear that disassociated and disenchanted individuals with sociopathic overtures are going to be committed to murdering as many people as they can regardless of what laws, rules, ordinances, and policies we put in effect to dissuade, diminish, mitigate, or otherwise curb their romanticized rampages.
> 
> ...





>Suicides have been half of all gun-related deaths until recently, where they are now two-thirds (note: accidental shootings are not counted)
>Mass-shootings make up a very small percentage 
>*Even the U.S. Surgeon General at the time said it was a healthcare issue*


----------



## stream (Oct 4, 2015)

The thing is, in any other country, it takes significant amount of effort to get as much killing power as this kid had. It's not something you can do easily without attracting attention.

Until the second he started shooting, this kid had done nothing that warranted anybody paying attention to him.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 4, 2015)

People here seem to want this to keep happening.


----------



## Bishamon (Oct 4, 2015)

sworder said:


> My point is that attempting to improve mental health is not a guaranteed solution. It's just another shot in the dark that might or might not lower the incidence of these shootings. We don't even know if these people are actually mentally ill in the first place



I'm honestly curious as to what non-mentally unstable individual would actually go around shooting people just because. Any normal individual would be tied down completely by morality/guilt and fear of consequences to do something like that (Hell, even just plain considering it would raise more than a few eye brows).

Besides no one's saying it guarantees something like this won't happen, that's impossible - But lowering the chances of it at any cost are efforts that people _*should*_ focus on, assuming they want them to stop.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 4, 2015)

Soon these US mass killings  won't be accepted as a news here.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Oct 4, 2015)

This is rather hypocritical for the U.S. Congress!

It changes tactics quite readily in international affairs due to their fear of foreign terrorists for security reasons, but when it comes to domestic terrorism (mass gun shooters) it drags it feet using bullshit excuses why it should not change their gun laws, not even for security reasons!


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 4, 2015)

Is this MURICA's way of population control now?


----------



## Gino (Oct 4, 2015)

Hey Hey Hey people die everyday.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 4, 2015)

Sell these dickheads rubber bullets. More than adequate for self defense and much less lethal.


----------



## sworder (Oct 4, 2015)

Black Sun said:


> What exactly do you mean by tighter gun control laws?



Start off by requiring background checks and needing a permit for the purchase of any handgun, which states like New York have already implemented. Any random crazy person should not be able to walk into a store and come out with a gun


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 4, 2015)

GRIMMM said:


> Is this MURICA's way of population control now?



The Purge style


----------



## Shinryu (Oct 4, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> Lol I hope 4chan gets BTFO'd because of this. I want to see their tears so bad.



Yh sure you want /pol/ deleted you jew


----------



## Superstars (Oct 4, 2015)

"We need more gun control,"  like guns are wielding evil humans.
 "We need more mental health investments," like evil acts are not planned and desired.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 4, 2015)

Superstars said:


> "We need more gun control,"  like guns are wielding evil humans.
> "We need more mental health investments," like evil acts are not planned and desired.



"Do nothing" crowd is probably the worst out there.

You've got no solution or even real point of showing up to the conversation.


----------



## Krory (Oct 4, 2015)

Inuhanyou said:


> "Do nothing" crowd is probably the worst out there.
> 
> You've got no solution or even real point of showing up to the conversation.



Besides being edgy, you mean.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 4, 2015)

Lara Croft said:


> Besides being edgy, you mean.



And that obviously.


----------



## Karasu (Oct 4, 2015)

sworder said:


> Start off by requiring background checks and needing a permit for the purchase of any handgun, which states like New York have already implemented. Any random crazy person should not be able to walk into a store and come out with a gun




Very true - and quite honestly I'm surprised this isn't in place in every state given this situation. California has some very good rules in place when it comes to permits and purchases, and so does the state I live in now (though to a lesser degree). 

I think many of the instances could be prevented by greater security with the weapons themselves, either by gun safes/locks or some integral biometrics. Obviously both have been purposed before, come with some degree of difficulty, or were not technically sophisticated enough yet to perform on an appropriate level. Hopefully things have changed and we can look at this again.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 4, 2015)

Lara Croft said:


> Besides being edgy, you mean.



i'll have you know that my "Do nothingness" is entirely due to apathy and/or ambivalence and nothing to do with my moonlighting as an edgemaster.


----------



## Megaharrison (Oct 4, 2015)

CNN is photoshopping the pic of the shooter to make him appear white.



I lol'd


----------



## Louis-954 (Oct 4, 2015)

Nice CNN, lol.


----------



## Krory (Oct 4, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> CNN is photoshopping the pic of the shooter to make him appear white.
> 
> 
> 
> I lol'd



Mad old news, nobody here cared, lol

LA Times also said he was a white supremacist. They also only show photos of his white father - but not his mother.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Oct 4, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> CNN is photoshopping the pic of the shooter to make him appear white.
> 
> 
> 
> I lol'd



Yeah... except the only place I can seem to find this story, or even this picture, is on conservative blogs and websites.  I can't it on CNN, nor can I find any confirmation whatsoever that this picture ever appeared on CNN.  Nor do any of the conservative sites reporting this story have any links to the supposed source.

I also notice that the picture you linked comes from infowars.  Infowars for fuck sake!  Yeah...  so, care to give a link to the actual CNN article this comes from or provide any information whatsoever that might actually back this claim up other than random conservative blogs with no sources claiming that it totally happened guys, I swear!

EDIT:  I managed to trace the origins of this claim back to this site. 


Again, no links to a source, CNN or otherwise, that would actually corroborate the claim.  As is stands, this "story" seems to be an utter fabrication that sundance (the author) seems to have pulled completely out of his ass.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 4, 2015)

Mega is losing his mind.


----------



## Superstars (Oct 4, 2015)

Inuhanyou said:


> "Do nothing" crowd is probably the worst out there.
> 
> You've got no solution or even real point of showing up to the conversation.


I gave solutions. Basically punish the people and stop blaming nonsense.


----------



## Black Superman (Oct 4, 2015)

The shooter identifies more as a caucasian man. Then there's his rantings against black guys taking white women.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 4, 2015)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> The shooter identifies more as a caucasian man. Then there's his rantings against black guys taking white women.



oh ok then he is white
i knew tumblr was right


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 4, 2015)

According to two sources that feed into each other as well as this one which has the same relationship with the aforementioned, CNN did this despite absolutely nothing indicating of the sort. It's relying on the ignorance of their audience to pass it off. The sourcing for this is circular, they are all just telling each other the same thing and using each other as reference. 



> Jon Stewart made comedy central the commie comedy network



Mega is that you?


----------



## Hitt (Oct 4, 2015)

Remember when Mega used to lecture us about "garbage sources"?  Yeah.

And man is this pure garbage.


----------

